# Greyhound/Peter Pan is dead /Nobody rides the bus anymore



## Redd Capp (Nov 24, 2011)

Went to the terminal today---not a soul---not only today (t-giving) but I remeber when the greyhound stations were packed with people all the time...Richmond,Buffalo,Columbus, now many have just a few people..when rthe dog cut off service to the small towns they also cut off there bread and butter. Also they used to have red caps to tranfer bags for you now they drag them off into the muddy ground and tell them to schelp them yourselves. Amtrak on the other hand was packed to the walls today and running extra trains with commuter cars. I talked to a higher up at greyhound last year and she addmited that Greyhound is a poor red headed step sister to a much bigger corperate conglomerate called "First Group" whoes primary buisness is school bus contracts. When paying passengers get treated worse then shit faced rug rats thats a problem. At least they only have to put up with the bus for a 1/2 hour each way a day. We have to sit on the bus next to the fat lady on the cell phone for 12 hours...


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 24, 2011)

They still are pretty damned packed. It depends on where you are. And no, not many people take a bus on a holiday anymore. I take the bus now and then. I've taken a bus from NYC to COSCO and from SFCA to EPTX. They take forever and you get antsy when you're on them. You just want the ride to be over already.


----------



## rubetown (Nov 24, 2011)

That seems weird greyhound wasn't crowded on a holiday, good for those folks who found another mode of transportation. I feel you though, I recently traveled greyhound from L.A. to new orleans in which I spent 5days in a nyquil induced half-sleep and each day there was a new delay/ layover due to the incompetence of the company. It was no surprise that they had lost my pack which they made me put under the bus because the seats were bookedup.
But which choice is better when you gotta get somewhere in somewhat of a hurry, this or scAMTRAK.
..I'd recommend nyquil


----------



## marc (Nov 27, 2011)

it seems like more people are doing craigslist rideshares now than greyhound. i have a warrant in new orleans and i wanted to get a ride straight through without having to get off in gentilly or hitchhike through so i put up a add on craigslist and i have a ride from pensacola all the way to san antonio for only 40 bucks.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm takin one soon from Newark to newyork to Boston then concord.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 16, 2012)

ide rather eat horse shit then ride greyhound for any long distance ever again. some mouth breather or weary knee toucher always sits next to me.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Mar 16, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> ide rather eat horse shit then ride greyhound for any long distance ever again. some mouth breather or weary knee toucher always sits next to me.


I've heard some horror story's about greyhound busses.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost (Mar 17, 2012)

Fuck man, Ive been able to find air fare the last two times Ive traveled long distance for nearly 100 bucks cheaper than greyhound


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 30, 2012)

fuck greyhound, raton to harrisburg was just a cluster. i wont ride it again unless i really have too. haveing a dog with "service" tags makes it stressful as hell too but greyhound just tops it off


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Apr 1, 2012)

I love Peter pan. NYC to Boston. That shit did me tons of good for cheap. China town is goo too but I think pp was cheaper.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Apr 7, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> I love Peter pan. NYC to Boston. That shit did me tons of good for cheap. China town is goo too but I think pp was cheaper.


Taking it again from concord to Boston to NYC then goin to jersey and eventually back


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Apr 9, 2012)

Hell yeah.


----------



## technotrash (Dec 22, 2012)

idk man, megabus/boltbus are really good and super cheap. i've never really had a bad experience bussing it but it's kind of boring/lonely.


----------



## schmutz (Jan 30, 2013)

I've always loved bussing it, you meet some of the most interesting people that way (some of them I am still friends with 20 years later) but Greyhound has an over-inflated sense of their own worth lately....


----------



## trainfinder222 (Feb 1, 2013)

There are a only handfull of independents bus companys left like Peter Pan,Coach USA and Shortline and Indian Trailways in MI
https://webstore.trailways.com/ticketing/ for whats left of the independents


----------

